# Crossing Over Your Fave TV Shows!!!!



## H_P_M (May 16, 2001)

Yes a new thread, and Asmiley help me think about it when we talked about fanfic crossovers.  So if your fave show could crossover with another show you love, why and what shows?


----------



## H_P_M (May 19, 2001)

*COME ON PEEPS!!!!*

You guys this is not that hard. Like for an example, I would love to see Farscape/Roswell crossover.   Oka thats all I'm askening..heck it can be your fave movies crossing over with your fave tv shows, come on  try it


----------



## imported_Bee (May 19, 2001)

Okay, Kat and I were talking how about we add a new SG team.  Let's make them Navy Seal's because we all ready have Marines.

We would have Gun from Angel. Zack and Logan from Dark Angel. Cole from Charmed and how about Ardeth Bay and Rick O'Connell from the Mummy.  I know it's a lot on one team, but we could do with some more hotties.


----------



## H_P_M (May 19, 2001)

:laugh2:  Oh man that sounds like a deadly team.  If want to make it more deadly throw in a Peacekeeper  .  Good thinking, like it, I know I would be scared.


----------



## imported_Bee (May 19, 2001)

Why not.  It will be a deadly team.  They kick some you know what and look so good.  Maybe they can all go shirtless.  I'll have to go buy a bigger drool bucket


----------



## H_P_M (May 19, 2001)

Well when your buying one get me one cause I know I would be drooling big time if I saw a certain erp-man (farscape refrence) be taking of his shirt.   ohh the mind can be so good.  Hey as long as the deadly men play fair, I wouldn't mind sparing with them when there training to fight.  :rolly2: :rolly2: :rolly2: :rolly2:


----------



## imported_Bee (May 20, 2001)

How about Harm from Jag.

He can be on the diplomatic team and go to the Tollans.
With his boyish grin maybe he can get us some of that technology.


----------



## Neo (May 20, 2001)

dont know that show


----------



## imported_Bee (May 20, 2001)

David James Elliot plays Harm on a show here in the states.  It's about the military Jag, hence the title.  He's a Navy lawyer and they have Marines on it too.


----------



## Krystal (May 20, 2001)

Let me see, for me I would love to see an episode with the crew of Andromeda and the crew of DS9. See Tyr and Worf fighting as a team, do you imagine, with this two attitudes.  Also love to see the crew fight against the Cardasians and Dylan face to face with Dukat.  

Krystal


----------



## H_P_M (May 21, 2001)

man so many shows that you could cross over and have a bunch of hotties..oh GET ME MY FRELLING DROOL BUCKET :rolly2: :rolly2: :rolly2: :rolly2: :rolly2: :rolly2: :rolly2:


----------



## Krystal (May 24, 2001)

Another one, the X-Files.  Dogget, Scully, Mulder and company investigating a case of
bizarre beheaded who's in the other end, Highlander, Duncan Mcleod, Methos and company with
the Watchers etc.  That should be a great X-Files episode. 

Krystal


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 31, 2002)

Or how about 'Thunderbirs' with 'seaQuest D.S.V' for me as they are both great shows & it would be interesting to see how well they'd work together


----------

